

Startup Culture Hacks - tuty767
https://rockthepost.com/blog/startup-culture-hacks/

======
tt
It's immature to "hack" company culture. There's only doing it right. Here's a
good article by Zappos' culture coach David Vik:
[http://bit.ly/Z84nHv](http://bit.ly/Z84nHv)

------
woah
Are these "Culture Hacks", or just common sense and decency?

~~~
actionscripted
Everything is a hack nowadays it seems.

------
Bpal
The best thing in the post is Launch Your Startup button that takes you to the
registration form on rockthepost.com. Nothing new, really.

